# Need a (low power draw )24/7 torrent machine



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 28, 2015)

Seeing that electricity is a Beech in our country, it has become almost impossible to run torrents overnight. In my town the power always goes off at night...

So...

What i want is a compact,space saving system that can run torrents using the inverter power. I have two options

1) Get a second hand netbook and use my my 2TB external USB Hdd ( not prefered)

2) Get a Netgear NAS (Rs10,000) and fit it with my old 320Gb internal HDD and USB HDD

I want some info regarding these NAS thing
1) Does it run like a normal PC? Linux or Windows or whatever
2) Can i remotely control it via PC? Lets say its 11pm and time to sleep. I connect to my NAS, put some torrents on, and switch off my pc and let the NAS download the whole night.
Next morning i transfer the downloaded file to my PC.
3) Can i stream movies from NAS to our Samsung Smart Tv, which has DLNA support. Can i watch videos from my NAS in my Sony cellphone??
4) Can i access files and photos of my NAS from my phone and TV?
5) Will the NAS require its own monitor and keyboard/mouse?

My 24/7 machine is purely for torrenting only. I dnt care if it runs on black&white DOS operating system. If it can stream content or lets us access files via wifi, that will be a good bonus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

IMHO Raspberry Pi B+ or Pi 2 would be better for it.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 28, 2015)

i thought some asus modem does torrent download just attach a usb hdd to the modem


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i thought some asus modem does torrent download just attach a usb hdd to the modem



Yeah, those cost ~4.5k but you can get a Raspberry Pi at the same price which can be used for a whole lot of other tasks compared to a router.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

+1 to RPi


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Raspberry 2 FTW.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok looking it up


----------



## ZEUSS (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey

I also have been looking around for raspberry pi2 as a torrent box setup...Please share your findings


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 2, 2015)

Guys, this looks so complicated.... checked youtube videos and all..so much hassle. I mean its a friggin motherboard all in the opem. Couldnt the company spare $2 for a simple cheap plastic casing?? And i saw that to control it remotely u need to use MS Dos like Command interface.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys, this looks so complicated....�� checked youtube videos and all..so much hassle. I mean its a friggin motherboard all in the opem. Couldnt the company spare $2 for a simple cheap plastic casing?? And i saw that to control it remotely u need to use MS Dos like Command interface.



Go to Raspberry pi products | Beaglebone black products - Crazypi India and you can buy all the necessary hardware for it. For things such as cables and microsd cards, its advisable you get it from wherever you find suitable.

Pi isn't difficult. You can just schedule the torrents in the client and forget about it using Pi itself. Or you can control it via remote desktop 

Few command lines shouldn't matter.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys, this looks so complicated.... checked youtube videos and all..so much hassle. I mean its a friggin motherboard all in the opem. Couldnt the company spare $2 for a simple cheap plastic casing?? And i saw that to control it remotely u need to use MS Dos like Command interface.



What else do you expect in 3200 bucks?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What else do you expect in 3200 bucks?



Actually, both Pi B+ and Pi 2 cost the same 35$ but why crazypi is selling B+ for 2635 but Pi 2 for 3200 is beyond logic.


----------



## baiju (Mar 3, 2015)

There is already a thread on the subject. *www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/189921-24-7-torrentbox.html

If you have any doubts about configuring pi, feel free to ask.


----------

